# Repainting my LGB mogul



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi all, I started the repaint and fixing up of my mogul.

The first step was a thorough cleaning with automotive pre-prep.









Then, after masking the windows and some of the texts, I removed most of the factory texts and numbers, I airbrush painted with Model Master acrylic paint "engine black" and "Grimy black".
The wood got some "Rail tie brown".









The tender texts are Woodland scenics dry transfers.









I used one of my custom printed decals as well.









The cab sides got the numbers transfered with a pencil.









I then brush painted the numbers with white acrylic paint.









Now some weathering left to do.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking Good
please post finished pics
Dennis


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

*Decal Source?*

_"I used one of my custom printed decals as well."_

And who did those very nice decals?

TIA


----------



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Gary Woolard said:


> _"I used one of my custom printed decals as well."_
> 
> And who did those very nice decals?
> 
> TIA


A friend of mine with a laser printer.
It is made on white decal paper. I think I'll ask him to make a few bigger ones as well.


----------

